# Haflinger X - getting her ready



## wstevenl (May 20, 2008)

My little mare, Bella is being driven everyday and cleaned up before we put her up for sale later this month. I just wanted to share some photos of her.

She is 1/2 haflinger, 1/4 arabian, 1/4 quarter horse.

I raised her and trained her to ride and drive. She's been hooked to a sled and cart and will soon be on a wagon with another horse. She was shown as a "draft pony" when she was real young and did well. She received alot of compliments on her legs... lol
Loads well, bathes, stands for a farrier, 7 years old. I can also make her bow and lay down. 

I'm still trying to decide what to ask for her. Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

She sure is cute. How tall is she? How is she to ride? I would start to try driving her without an overcheck, not very many people use them any more and if you show her to prospective buyers without one it might be better than with one. Without also helps the horse lower its head and get into a more rounded frame.


----------



## wstevenl (May 20, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure how tall she is. She's taller than most Haflingers though. 
She rides okay but just trail riding type of stuff. I trained her myself and I'm not real technical. She walks, trots, canters, neck reins some, and stops very well. The guy that is working with her is making decisions on how to harness her up but believe me, you could change her up and she would be fine. You could use a broken snaffle bit, no over check, or whatever and she would drive okay. The kid that's driving her shows draft ponies and belgians in single to 6-horse hitches so he has a certain way of doing things.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I love her slight build and haffy colors. She's quite elegant pulling that cart.

I don't know what good cart horse goes for. But one that has good manners, is well broke to trail ride and can bow and lay down?? What a deal! Maybe.... $4000?

Sorry if I lowballed you, just a random guess. lol


----------



## wstevenl (May 20, 2008)

I'd take $4,000 for sure.


----------



## wstevenl (May 20, 2008)

*Video update - for sale*

Here are two video links. She's ready, email me if you're interested.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

How tall is she?


----------



## wstevenl (May 20, 2008)

Again, I haven't measured her but if I were to guess, I'd say 14 hands. 
I believe her same was 14.2. 
I'm bringing her back here tomorrow so I could try to measure her then.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Great I might know someone who is interested, but I need to know how tall.
Plus, notto be rude , but not a guess. I drove from St louis to Kansas City to see a 17.2 horse only to see a 16.1 horse standing in front of me, Needless to say I was not happy.

You are only 3 hours from st. louis so we might take a drive down to see her if the size is right, she sure is cute!


----------



## wstevenl (May 20, 2008)

It's around a 2hour drive.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Even better!!


----------



## wstevenl (May 20, 2008)

I measured her today and would call her 14.3 hands (I used a tape measure but think I was pretty accurate).


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

wstevenl said:


> I'm not exactly sure how tall she is. She's taller than most Haflingers though.
> She rides okay but just trail riding type of stuff. I trained her myself and I'm not real technical. She walks, trots, canters, neck reins some, and stops very well. The guy that is working with her is making decisions on how to harness her up but believe me, you could change her up and she would be fine. You could use a broken snaffle bit, no over check, or whatever and she would drive okay. The kid that's driving her shows draft ponies and belgians in single to 6-horse hitches so he has a certain way of doing things.



If I drove 6 belgians at once I would probably have a certain way of doing things too.


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't offer an opinion on price, but she is super adorable!


----------

